# curl



## Nathalex (3 Janvier 2002)

Hello
Je tente d'utiliser une commande du style
curl -O .JPG]http://monsite.com/image[01-36].JPG  mais il persite à me renvoyer (no match) alors que les fichiers en question sont bien présents puisque je suis en train de les récupérer un par un.

Qu'est-ce que je fais de mal ?


----------



## Nathalex (4 Janvier 2002)

Il renvoie
curl: no match

même en mettant [01], il envoie ce message....
J'ai tout fait un par un : c'est con, ça me semblait bien pratique sur le papier....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2002)

tu dois proteger tes crochets avec des backslashes

curl -O .JPG]http://monsite.com/image\[01-36\].JPG 

et voila


----------



## Nathalex (5 Janvier 2002)

Effectivement, ça marche impec !!!!
Ca pourrait etre précisé dans man curl quand même...

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2002)

en fait ca vient de ton shell,
dans ce cas tcsh.


----------



## Nathalex (5 Janvier 2002)

ben si c'est mon shell, alors.........


----------



## Einbert (5 Janvier 2002)

Il renvoie quoi comme erreur exactement ?? Essaye une fois de mettre [01-09] au lieu de [01-36] ... Juste au hasard...le numéro de la première image c'est bien 01 et non juste 1 ??

++


----------



## bobo (5 Janvier 2002)

C'est comme ça pour tous les truc que tu tape dans ton shell  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Excellent cette fonction à par ça !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bo.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2002)

en fait je crois avoir dit une betise hier.
ca vient pas du shell mais de l'emulation de terminal qui interprete ces caracteres speciaux
desole ;-)


----------

